# Is Photoshop CS6 still available for purchase



## lilmsmaggie (Jan 9, 2015)

I looked to see if there was a topic discussion about this but I couldn't find anything.

I'm considering whether I should purchase the Adobe Photoshop CC (Photoshop + Lightroom). I like the idea of having the installation media in case I need to re-install the software for whatever reason and I'm not too keen on the subscription-based SaaS model. I also already have LR 4.5 on my laptop.

Does anyone know if/where you can purchase Photoshop CS6 Extended?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes you can:
http://www.adobe.com/products/catalog/cs6._sl_id-contentfilter_sl_catalog_sl_software_sl_creativesuite6.html

Having said that the CC Photographer package at $9.99 a month makes much more sensoe for most users. By the time you have spent $850 for a 'perpetual' license that includes very little support and no new features it is the same as over seven years of 'rental' with included upgrades and new features.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jan 9, 2015)

Good point. I'll probably wind up getting the CC Photography plan. Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.



privatebydesign said:


> Yes you can:
> http://www.adobe.com/products/catalog/cs6._sl_id-contentfilter_sl_catalog_sl_software_sl_creativesuite6.html
> 
> Having said that the CC Photographer package at $9.99 a month makes much more sensoe for most users. By the time you have spent $850 for a 'perpetual' license that includes very little support and no new features it is the same as over seven years of 'rental' with included upgrades and new features.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 9, 2015)

lilmsmaggie said:


> Does anyone know if/where you can purchase Photoshop CS6 Extended?



Beside buying new, if you don't want a subscription you can buy a used license for CS6. But looking at CC's improvement list in PS and the speed they're developing, you might miss a lot if you're stuck with the old version.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 9, 2015)

Right now, it looks like the CC format is a win-win situation. $10 a month keeps you up to date with the latest features at a price about equal to a upgrade every other year, and it produces a steady and predictable income for Adobe. It also eliminates having to sell the media at wholesale prices to dealers, who then mark it up to make a profit. It eliminates the expense to Adobe of a switch over to a new version every year, which results in huge numbers of old version media that must be either destroyed or marked down. Marking them down results in lost sales of the new version, so its a double whammy on costs. Then, Adobe never knows for sure just how many copies of the new release will sell, so its feast or famine.

I started using Photoshop when a Adobe Friend got me a copy of version 3.5 in the late 1990's, and have renewed it about every other version since.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jan 9, 2015)

Signed up earlier today but waiting to download to my computer when I get home later this evening.

Still on the fence about Software as a Service (SaaS). My employer recently migrated to Microsoft's cloud solution for enterprise email (MS Outlook). So far, I'm not impressed. Poor performance. System Outages. Application Non-responsiveness, just to name a few. One advantage I see with the SaaS model is that software companies should be able to reduce the level of software piracy. Updates should be easier as well. As far as being a win-win: More so for the vendor. May be a convenience for the consumer but it also limits their choices. 

We'll see ...


----------



## fotoray (Jan 9, 2015)

I have an up-to-date CS6 Suite and LR 5.7.1. Can I keep these versions and add CC PS+LR without conflicts between the versions? Not sure this is a good plan, but if it will work what might be the pitfalls of having both versions?


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jan 10, 2015)

fotoray said:


> I have an up-to-date CS6 Suite and LR 5.7.1. Can I keep these versions and add CC PS+LR without conflicts between the versions? Not sure this is a good plan, but if it will work what might be the pitfalls of having both versions?




Good question


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 10, 2015)

fotoray said:


> I have an up-to-date CS6 Suite and LR 5.7.1. Can I keep these versions and add CC PS+LR without conflicts between the versions? Not sure this is a good plan, but if it will work what might be the pitfalls of having both versions?


 
Yes and No, I've had both versions of Photoshop on my PC. However, there is no Lightroom CC, you get the same lightroom 5.X as the retail one, so it can't exist twice. You can have LR 4 and LR5 on the same computer.

So, sell your LR 5 or use it on a 3rd computer. You can install the Adobe CC and LR rentals on two computers only.


----------

